# Kühlen mit Eis



## Mettsemmel (14. Mai 2010)

*Kühlen mit Eis*

Hey Leute,
ich hatte sowieso mal vor auszuprobieren was wirklich das absolute Maximum an Leistung ist, was ich aus meinen Komponenten durch OCing rausholen kann.

Da ich Die Corsair H50 hab, dacht ich mir "wenn der Radiator nicht durch Luft sondern durch irgendwas kälteres, wie z.B. Eiswürfel, gekühlt werden würde, müsste man den Takt doch noch höher kriegen."
Also meine Frage:
Meint ihr das wär sinnvoll?


Gehäuse auf
Radiator in ne Schüssel Eiswürfel hängen
Kann der rosten? 
Könnte das sonst irgendwelche negativen Konsequenzen haben, die ich noch garnich bedacht habe?
Könnte es passieren, dass das Eis das Wasser im Radiator gefrieren lässt, wodurch der Kühlkreislauf unterbrochen würde?!

Bin jetzt mal gespannt auf eure Reaktionen 
mfg,
Mett


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Ich glaube nicht das es so viel bringt. Wasser in einer Radi durch kaltes Wasser kühlen kann mir schlecht vorstellen das das Wasser kälter wird als wenn du zwei dicke starke Lüfter auf die Radi schraubst. Du könnstest es warscheinlich kälter kriegen in dem das Wasser irgent wie auf die Radi pusten kannst. Ich weiß aber nicht ob die Radi am Ende dann von Außen anfängt zu rosten.


----------



## schlappe89 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Radi in einen Kühlschrank/Kühltruhe?


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Der Radi ist aus Kupfer (schwarz beschichtet) da rostet nichts.
Probier es doch einfach aus, aber zur Sicherheit solltest du die Schläuche abisolieren, wegen Kondenswasser...


----------



## sevi (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Wenn du dann auf die Eiswürfel noch Salz drauftust, bekommst du -14°C hin.


----------



## anselm (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Also ich benutze zwar kein Radiator den ich dann runterkühle, aber im Prinzip funtioniert meine Kühlung ähnlich.
Wenn die CPU 20°C weniger hat sollte das schon etwas bringen.
Auf Kondenswasser musst du aber wirklich aufpassen.
Sonst sieht der Wasserkühler schnell so aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(In meinen Alben sind mehr Bilder )


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Was für Temperaturen hast du damit hinbekommen? 
Sieht aber nicht schnlecht aus


----------



## anselm (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Was für Temperaturen hast du damit hinbekommen?
> Sieht aber nicht schnlecht aus



Naja bei den alten Athlons sind das so grob 7-8°C
Bei meinem Phenom II X4 940 sieht das schon ganz anders aus.
Da waren das so 20-25°C
Bei den Benchmarks ging uns aber immer wieder das Eis aus, daher denke ich dass man da noch was rausholen kann.


----------



## Klartext (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Ich frag mich gerade, wie du den Radi von Corsair H50 in Eis legen willst, die Schläuche sind doch total kurz ?


----------



## DAEF13 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*



anselm schrieb:


> Naja bei den alten Athlons sind das so grob 7-8°C
> Bei meinem Phenom II X4 940 sieht das schon ganz anders aus.
> Da waren das so 20-25°C
> Bei den Benchmarks ging uns aber immer wieder das Eis aus, daher denke ich dass man da noch was rausholen kann.



Die Athlons werden auch, im Gegensatz zu heutigen High-End Cpu's nicht so warm, oder?
Mein XP 2400+ wird unter Last grade mal 41Grad warm, und das mit einem kleinen Lufkühler



Klartext schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade, wie du den Radi von Corsair H50 in Eis legen willst, die Schläuche sind doch total kurz ?



Das habe ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, aber die xtrem Lösung gibt es ja:
Schläuche abschneiden und Verlängern, dann kann man auch gleich noch einen größeren Radi dran hängen


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Funktioniert sicher und funktioniert sicher nicht schlecht



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, aber die xtrem Lösung gibt es ja:
> Schläuche abschneiden und Verlängern, dann kann man auch gleich noch einen größeren Radi dran hängen


 
Das würde ich nicht machen- dabei müsstest du ja Kühlflüssigkeit in das geschlossene System nachfüllen ohne das sich eine Luftblase bildet und das ist extrem aufwendig; nicht ohne Grund sind herkömmliche, modulare WaKüs soogut wie immer offen konzipiert


----------



## Klartext (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Dann kannste dir auch n AGB dranhängen^^

Aber dann lieber schon n richtige Wasserkühlung 

Ne, aber ernsthaft, die Schläuche sind doch viel zu kurz...


----------



## Mettsemmel (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*



Klartext schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade, wie du den Radi von Corsair H50 in Eis legen willst, die Schläuche sind doch total kurz ?



Hm, das isn Argument, da hab ich garnich dran gedacht^^


----------



## david430 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

finde ich gut den thread, hab auch schon einen zum h50 eröffnet, aber von öl wird hier wohl nix gehalten , also probieren geht über studieren


----------



## anselm (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Die Athlons werden auch, im Gegensatz zu heutigen High-End Cpu's nicht so warm, oder?
> Mein XP 2400+ wird unter Last grade mal 41Grad warm, und das mit einem kleinen Lufkühler



Wenn man so ein Athlon XP 2200+ auf 2,3v laufen lässt muss man schon ordentlich Eis nachkippen.


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Kannst aber auch einen großen Behälter nehmen und eine Wakü mit einbinden, so wie ich es vor ca. zwei Jahren gemacht habe!

teures Wochenende...
Achtet aber nicht auf den Titel, ersteinmal durchlesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Meint ihr das wär sinnvoll?



Sinnvoll garantiert nicht.



> Kann der rosten?



Nö. Ist ja kein Eisen dran.



> Könnte das sonst irgendwelche negativen Konsequenzen haben, die ich noch garnich bedacht habe?



Würde nicht ausschließen, dass die Beschichtung/der Lack sich löst (große Temperaturunterschiede, mechanische Belastung durch das Eis) oder das sich Dreck auf der feuchten Oberfläche festsetzt. Kühltechnisch kein Problem, aber die Optik könnte eben leiden.



> Könnte es passieren, dass das Eis das Wasser im Radiator gefrieren lässt, wodurch der Kühlkreislauf unterbrochen würde?!



Theoretisch ja, aber praktisch glaube ich nicht, dass du ohne weitere Flüssigkeit in der Schüssel einen so guten Wärmeübergang hinbekommst, dass bei eingeschaltetem Rechner eine Gefahr besteht.





DAEF13 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, aber die xtrem Lösung gibt es ja:
> Schläuche abschneiden und Verlängern, dann kann man auch gleich noch einen größeren Radi dran hängen



Oder man lässt die Sache mit dem Radi gleich ganz sein und leitet die Kühlflüssigkeit direkt über das Eis...


----------



## blub und weg (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*



CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Kannst aber auch einen großen Behälter nehmen und eine Wakü mit einbinden, so wie ich es vor ca. zwei Jahren gemacht habe!


Welches Kühlmittel hast du denn verwendet?? das ist ja kein wasser.


----------



## CoNtAcT (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

G48 aus dem Bauhaus. Dazu habe ich noch ca. 500 ml reinen Alkohol gekippt!
Lief super!!


----------



## Beachboy (28. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Mal ne ganz andere frage. Was haltet ihr von einer Kühlung mit Komplett nur eis also ohne Wakü.

D.h. für leute die kein Geld für einen ordentlichen Pot und LN2 o.ä. haben aber trotzdem mal rumprobieren wollen.

Das heist iwie einen Nullachtfünfzehn Pot gebastelt aus nem rohr mit da Ebenen Fläche am Boden den auf die CPU gepresst und oben eiswürfel reingeschmissen und salz drauf gestreut. Unten am Pot n kleinen Hahn zum ablassen des Wassers abgebracht und immer wieder neues Eis nachgefüllt.

Meint ihr das funktioniert bzw damit kann man bessere Temps erreichen als mit herkömmlicher Luftkühlung?


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Ich habe einen Thread in XS gefunden, indem ein Pot als cpu wasserkühler verwendet wird. er sagt es ist zumindest besser als lüftkühlung

PATCHPOT custom pot - Page 2 - XtremeSystems Forums

man  braucht nur schläuche und pumpe, vielleicht ein radiator. und einen entsprechend großen ausgleichbehälter (eimer). dann einfach eis in den pot und ausgleichsbehälter. ich denke so kommt man schon nahe an die 5 grad ran.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Wer sich einen Pott leisten kann und will kann sich in der Regel auch Trockeneis und LN2 leisten, so teuer ist es ja wirklich nicht


----------



## Beachboy (28. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Thread in XS gefunden, indem ein Pot als cpu wasserkühler verwendet wird. er sagt es ist zumindest besser als lüftkühlung
> 
> PATCHPOT custom pot - Page 2 - XtremeSystems Forums
> 
> ...



Und wenn ich Pumpe und Schläuche net habe?!

Meint ihr nicht das das einfach so geht. (siehe Bild)


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

sicher, was soll daran nicht gehen?
(eventuell automtisiertes) Umrühren wäre empfehlenswert und das Verwenden von möglichst feinkörnigem Eis

Aber... warum nicht gleich mit Trockeneis oder LN2?


----------



## Beachboy (28. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Wie viel kostet denn LN2 bzw. Trockeneis?


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*



Beachboy schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet denn LN2 bzw. Trockeneis?


 
Das kann man nur schwer sagen; hängt stark von der Quelle und der Menge ab, da die Lagerung und der Transportaufwand bei kleineren Mengen wesentlich größer ist

Im Idealfall sollte 1l LN2 ~1€, 1kg Trockeneis ebenfalls unter 1€ kosten, auf mehr als ~4€/kg Trockeneis wird man aber kaum kommen

Hier:
Trockeneis-Pellets 3 mm

gibts z.b. Trockeneis, 6,5kg gibts dort für ~4€/kg, 30kg für unter 2€, ist auch sicher nicht die billigste Quelle

Wenn man bereit ist einen Pot zu kaufen und seine teure Hardware für ein paar Benchmarks aufs Spiel zu setzen sollte das durchaus leistbar sein 

Hierbei sei noch gesagt, dass das "Wassereisbenchen" mit Pot wohl nicht nur wesentlich weniger wirkungsvoll sondern auch ähnlich gefährlich ist


----------



## theLamer (29. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*



Beachboy schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere frage. Was haltet ihr von einer Kühlung mit Komplett nur eis also ohne Wakü.
> 
> D.h. für leute die kein Geld für einen ordentlichen Pot und LN2 o.ä. haben aber trotzdem mal rumprobieren wollen.
> 
> ...


  Sowas Ähnliches hab ich schonmal probiert.... allerdings mit ner Pumpe das Wasser aus dem Pot gepumpt 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/51819-extreme-versuch-benchen-mit-eis.html

Kondenswasser ist aber ein ernsthaftes Problem... bei DICE hast du ja erstmal nur Eis, was nicht leitet... Wasser tut dies aber schon.

Greetz


----------



## CoNtAcT (29. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Jupp, ich ebenfalls. Habe allerdings einen großen Kübel mit eis gefüllt und eine Pumpe reingesetzt, die über einen Schlauch und Wasserkühler auf der CPU zu Einsatz kam.


----------



## Beachboy (29. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Und was habt ihr damit für Temperaturen bzw Ergebnisse erreicht?

Also unser Pot ist in bearbeitung haben einen Kumpel der Baut uns einen hatt leider nicht die Möglichkeit an Kupfer zu kommen aber Alu mit nem Centimeter Wandstärke ist doch auch gut oder?

Könnt ihr mir noch irgentwas in Sachen Pot ans Herz legen irgentwelche Tricks wie man einen Konstruiert oder ähnliches?!

Und warscheinlich werden wir doch mit LN2 oder Trockeneis Benchen falls wir was in der Nähe hier finden. Falls nicht wird der Wassereis Versuch gestartet und natürlich bestens Komentiert.


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

....
Trockeneisdirekt ist sehr sehr teuer, man sollte sich einen Trockeneis "Händler" in unmittelbarer Nähe (max- Umkreis vom ~50km) suchen. Meistens kriegt man bei solchen Firmen Dice für 1-1,50€, 2€


----------



## CoNtAcT (29. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*



Beachboy schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr damit für Temperaturen bzw Ergebnisse erreicht?
> 
> Also unser Pot ist in bearbeitung haben einen Kumpel der Baut uns einen hatt leider nicht die Möglichkeit an Kupfer zu kommen aber Alu mit nem Centimeter Wandstärke ist doch auch gut oder?
> 
> ...



LN2 kannst du vergessen mit einem ALU Pot, schau mal hier rein. Bei meiner letzten session habe ich auch mal meinen Dice Pot ausprobieren wollen ... CoNtAcT *bencht 955BE @ Ln² und 4890 @ Dice am 01.04.....**

Auf der SEite vier gehts mit dem Alupot los....
*


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Jap, hol dir für LN2 nen LN2 Pot für Dice hast nen Alu Pot.
Hättest du nen Fusion Pot hättest 2-1.
Besser (auch teurer) ist aber einen Vollkupfer Pot zum Beispiel für Dice und einen richtig fetten LN2 Pot extra.


----------



## Beachboy (29. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*

Wir werden warscheinlich einen Alu Pot bekommen mal sehen an was für Material unser Kumpel rankommt. Wissen wir dann ab Montag.

Und wir werden nur einen kleinen Athlon 64 mit Standart 1 x 1,4Ghz übertakten da es unser erstes ich sage mal Extreme Overclocking ist wollen wir nicht unsere 24 / 7 Hardware aufs Spiel setzen sondern erstmal einen ausrangierten Rechner.

Wir werden es mit Wassereis probieren. 1. Weil der Athlon so wie ich das gehört habe einen relativ hohen Coldbug. Also keine Ahnung -20 - -30 °C ?!

Und 2. da nach nicht so viel mit Wassereis gebencht wurde und schon garnicht auf die weise die wir vor haben d.h. vollkommen ohne Pumpe. 

Melde mich später mit mehreren informationen in einem Eigenem Thread wieder.


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. August 2010)

*AW: Kühlen mit Eis*



Beachboy schrieb:


> erstes ich sage mal Extreme Overclocking ist wollen wir nicht unsere 24 / 7 Hardware aufs Spiel setzen



Das ist sehr vernünftig 
Ich werde auch das erste mal mit Celerons "üben" (Subzero Erfahrung machen)


----------

